# Found my hamster hibernating - help?



## feathers (Jul 21, 2010)

Today I went to change my boys water bottle and I found him stiff and not moving in his tube (I have the hamster heaven and it was the big one on top), at first I thought he was dead but as he woke up he started screeching and was very distressed. I wrapped him in a towel and offered him water which he drank a lot of and slowly he came back to normal. I've placed him back in his cage with extra bedding but he just keeps going into his tube - despite usually sleeping in his pent house - and slipping back into a deep sleep. I've removed the tubes and have put the pent house in the actually cage and after waking him up so he was alert have put him back in. 

How can I stop him from slipping back into hibernation? Do I need a vet?

Thanks in advanced - I found this whole thing really distressing and don't know what to do.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Are you sure he's not in any pain?
He could have possibly had a stroke or something and be passing away 

It's quite rare for hamsters to go into hibernation that's why I wonder if it's something else.
Could you call your vet for advice?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Us your room where the hamster is kept warm? I know hamsters kept in cold rooms do go into hibernation.

Have u got a heat pad? The ones u buy from a pet shop.

I know with Gambian pouched rats if they go into torpor the owners rub honey in there mouths, maybe u could offer him something sweet on a tea spoon.

But just keep pushing fluids and offer baby foods egg and porridge.

Goodluck x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if hes hibernating you need to get his body temp up, just proding him awake and putting him back is pointless, get a hot water bottle or a heat pad or mat, cover it with a blanket and place him on that covered over, it takes any where from 30 mins to an hour to bring an animal out of hibernation fully

what is your room temperature like?

animals in hibernation do not scream, i would imagine there is some underlying cause (illness or injury) which is making him want to curl up and sleep (and ultimatly die) you need to warm him up, get him fully out of hibernation, and to the vets pronto


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> if hes hibernating you need to get his body temp up, just proding him awake and putting him back is pointless, get a hot water bottle or a heat pad or mat, cover it with a blanket and place him on that covered over, it takes any where from 30 mins to an hour to bring an animal out of hibernation fully
> 
> what is your room temperature like?
> 
> animals in hibernation do not scream, i would imagine there is some underlying cause (illness or injury) which is making him want to curl up and sleep (and ultimatly die) you need to warm him up, get him fully out of hibernation, and to the vets pronto


I agree, animals in hibernation wouldn't scream, he may be in pain and I would advise a trip to the vet.

My syrian hamster attempted hibernation last year when the temperature dipped suddenly, I warmed him up on a pet heat pad (snugglesafe) and turned the thermostat up a bit and offered him plenty of fluids and he's been fine since.

I hope the little one is okay now xxxx


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

When my kids were small and we had no heating but they did have hamsters, several times they went into hibernation. I used to put them on a tea towel in a baking tray in a very low oven (door open, fully supervised) They all made a full recovery and had a full life. (obviously not recommended for general use!!!


----------



## feathers (Jul 21, 2010)

I did take some time warming him up before putting him back in the cage - he seems very awake and alert now (currently watching him play monkey bars) but he is sleeping in my room tonight so I can be around if he starts squeaking again. I don't think it is any underlying injury as he was only irritable when he was woken up which was really unusual and out of character. He seems back to normal now but I shall keep an eye on him.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

he still needs to see a vet to make sure there is no underlying cause


----------

